# CD14 follicle scan



## LoobyC (Jan 8, 2013)

Evening all!

I spoke to my clinic today as, after being like clockwork for two months with peaks in cb monitor cd14, the last two cycles have only shown high readings even though ad appears a normal. The nurse suggested a follicle scan on day 14 if same thing happens next cycle and then possibly do iui the following day. 

Anyone hd anything similar or any advice? 

Looby x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Looby    you poor thing!  That must have been very stressful trying to find your peak and it not turning up.  Our bodies seem to have a nasty habit of behaving strangely as soon as we start ttcing  .  

A follicle scan next cycle sounds like a good idea, you will get more of an idea of what is going on and that will help to time IUI.  

I didn't use the cb fertility monitor, just opk sticks, one thing you could try is getting some opk sticks and start testing with them as well around the time you expect surge to appear.  Maybe your surge comes and goes quickly so the monitor is missing the peak?  (when I was doing opks, I would sometimes get a negative on first morning urine, then a strong positive on second urine just an hour or so later, then back to negative next day - so testing just once a day would have missed it completely).  Maybe testing more urine at different times of the day could help (to save using loads of sticks, you could collect some urine samples and when cb monitor starts to show high readings, test some of your samples to try to work out where the peak is - you may end up with a fridge full of wee wee though  ).

Sending you loads of      for your next cycle and hoping that your body goes back to behaving like clockwork for you!!

Some1

xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Looby - how are you getting on?   

Some1

xx


----------



## LoobyC (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey some1

Am just waiting to start tracking peaks any day now. Hoping to be at clinic in about 10 days!! How are things with you?

Xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck Looby!


----------

